# Crocodile, zebra or giraffe for dinner?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/2987849.stm

Would you try any of these yourselves? ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've had croc.

Texture like chicken but tasted a bit fishy.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Not had giraffe but have had zebra and croc. In my opinion, kudu has to be the best tasting meat on the planet.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been to Carnivore in Nairobi several times and have eaten Giraffe (didn't like it), croc (chicken like), zebra. The restaurant is an experience and is a must if anyone is travelling to Kenya. Great place to go and get blotchoed and meet people.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Apparently there was a plan to import Zebra meat as a potential replacement for beef during the Foot and Mouth crisis.

Of course the supermarkets loved the idea, as it's already bar-coded.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I've been to Carnivore in Nairobi several times and have eaten Giraffe (didn't like it), croc (chicken like), zebra. The restaurant is an experience and is a must if anyone is travelling to Kenya. Great place to go and get blotchoed and meet people.


My friends went there and told me they were given little white flags which they had to show when they could eat no more. Â If the white flag was not showing the meet keeps rolling in... is that true? 

He went to one in South Africa...


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

had croc once.

Also ate a moose once too............hence no longer date in Essex         

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> had croc once.
> 
> Also ate a moose once too............hence no longer date in Essex Â
> 
> ...


lmao - thats funny


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Some people eat their pet rabbits :'(


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

I went to Carnivore in Nairobi several times and go every time I'm in the country.

Last time was about a month and a half ago. I stuffed myself so much I didn't feel at all well the next day.

Yes you do use a white flag. If the flag is showing then the meat keeps coming so it's kinda contrary.

I've tried all the list in the topic and I like croc. My favourite is "Harteybeast" or something like that. Never could get warthog but would be interested in tasting that. Giraff and zebra are fine but too lean for my tastes.

It's all farmed btw.

There is a Carnivore in Joburg but it's not a patch on the Kenyan one.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Ruffles - I heard that red meat (like steak) get stuck up your bum hole for many years and the only way to get it out is via a colonic irrigation. You are gonna nead a freaking dump truck next to you if you ever get one of those done 
phoTToniq


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> My friends went there and told me they were given little white flags which they had to show when they could eat no more. Â If the white flag was not showing the meet keeps rolling in... is that true?
> 
> He went to one in South Africa...


That's true. They just keep bringing on the food! BTW, their deserts are amazing.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or desserts.... :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Ruffles - I heard that red meat (like steak) get stuck up your bum hole for many years and the only way to get it out is via a colonic irrigation. Â You are gonna nead a freaking dump truck next to you if you ever get one of those done
> phoTToniq


Nothings gonna get stuck up yours Amir, slackar$e!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

All the slacker to TEMPT you with Mr. 'Grecian 2000 aint powerful nuff for me' Â ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> That's true. They just keep bringing on the food! BTW, their deserts are amazing.


What weird things do they bring for dessert then? :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Â Never could get warthog but would be interested in tasting that..


Try warthog steak at the Owels' Barn in Ross-on-Wye.
It's a great place to stay and run by a chap from South Africa


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

The best thing about the Carnivore Restaurant is the medicine dispensed by the witch doctor/medicine man.

2-3 shots of vodka, a table spoonful of crystalline honey and a large slug of lime juice.

After 3-4 of these Iâ€™m sure many customers have finished of the evening with a mooseâ€¦..

Seriously if you are visiting Nairobi (Ni-robbery) the Carnivore is a must, just donâ€™t eat too much of the less exotic meats that they bring around at the start and pack some Alka-seltzer / Gaviscon as eating all that meat inevitably gives chronic gut ache.


----------

